# Hello From New Brunswick, Canada



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to AT!

Wait.
You teach Bible yet want to hunt with a *crossbow*?

Talk about your basic struggle between Good and Evil!

:angel4: :devil:


----------



## Steadfastly (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome......I think.

I don't think hunting is evil as long as you eat what you kill and do it all legally.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Daryl.*





















.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to AT from Texas...


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to AT! Went to Juniper, NB last year and had one heck of a Bear hunt!


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to archery talk. And he didn't mean hunting was evil, he meant crossbows are evil haha. Its almost like cheating yet they are a lot of fun. Hope you get some deer and moose in freezer in the future.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to AT


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

youngguy said:


> ...snip... And he didn't mean hunting was evil, he meant crossbows are evil haha.


 Yup, that's what I was getting at. 
Nothing more than a very light-hearted dig at crossbow hunters; God bless 'em.


----------



## Steadfastly (May 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I look forward to hear some good hunting stories here and I am sure I will.



jmack73 said:


> Welcome to AT! Went to Juniper, NB last year and had one heck of a Bear hunt!


That sounds great. That area is getting into the interior wilderness area of NB. It is populated but quite sparsely and even more so as you go north. It is only about and hour north of my house. 



youngguy said:


> Welcome to archery talk. And he didn't mean hunting was evil, he meant crossbows are evil haha. Its almost like cheating yet they are a lot of fun. Hope you get some deer and moose in freezer in the future.


Thanks. And I knew he was joshing. I should have put a smiley or something after my reply.



KRONIIK said:


> Yup, that's what I was getting at.
> Nothing more than a very light-hearted dig at crossbow hunters; God bless 'em.


And I should have shown that my reply was an attempt at being light-hearted as well. As I said to Younguy, a smiley would have identified my post better. Please accept my apology if I offended you.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> ...snip...
> 
> And I should have shown that my reply was an attempt at being light-hearted as well. As I said to Younguy, a smiley would have identified my post better. Please accept my apology if I offended you.


 Not a bit offended; had no reason to be.
Glad to have you here!


----------



## Steadfastly (May 26, 2016)

KRONIIK said:


> Not a bit offended; had no reason to be.
> Glad to have you here!


Thank you very much.


----------



## jm1827 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Daryl- welcome from NJ!


----------

